# Robert Rollock on the immediate and mediate word of God



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 12, 2022)

To speak more plainly: the word of God at this day, is twofold in the Church of God, 1. immediate. 2. mediate. I call that the immediate word of God, which doth proceed immediately out of God’s own mouth: and that I call mediate, which the Lord speaks by his preacher or Minister. We hold then and avouch, that the holy Scripture is that immediate and primary word of God, and to be unto us in steed of that first, immediate, and lively voice of God himself: yea, that it serves us in place not only of that lively voice of God, but also of the secret and insearchable mind of God, and of God’s unspeakable mysteries.

Our arguments are these: 1. For that this is the very will of God. _They have Moses_ (saith he) _and the prophets,_ that is, the books of _Moses_ and the Prophets, Luk. 16. 29. 2. If we had nothing to supply the defect of the lively voice of God, then doubtless our state were worse then that of the old Church of the Jews, which had the oracles of God: but it is against all light of reason so to affirm. ...

For more, see Robert Rollock on the immediate and mediate word of God.


----------

